# Best way to Vegas? via US airport (JFK, Atlanta, LA) or via UK airport direct to LV?



## Hillsalt (24 Sep 2008)

What is the best route to Vegas? I realise that there are no direct flights from Ireland.

Are you better off going via an American airport (JFK, Atlanta, LA) or fly to UK and get a direct flight from there? 

I was there a few years ago and went via NY.

Perhaps the flights from Heathrow are better?


----------



## shesells (25 Sep 2008)

*Re: Best route to Vegas?*

Going via Heathrow should always be a last resort IMO. It is a crazy place to transfer plus you have to do US immigration on landing. 

I would definitely choose Delta via Atlanta for the easiest route to transfer. Atlanta is much more transfer friendly than the other airports you mentioned.


----------



## PaddyW (25 Sep 2008)

*Re: Best route to Vegas?*

When I was there we went from Dublin to Chicago to Vegas. We did get hit by a storm in Chicago which delayed things, but other than that no problems.


----------



## majik (26 Sep 2008)

*Re: Best route to Vegas?*

Why not just fly with Aer Lingus? You can book a combined Aer Lingus/Jet Blue ticket to Vegas via San Francisco. San Fran is not as crazy to transit in as JFK or Chicago.

Going via Atlanta and JFK is asking for trouble. JFK (Air Traffic Control) and Atlanta's (Weather restrictions) delays are notorious and ATL is about 400 miles in the wrong direction making your journey needlessly long. 

Even though you mighn't think it flying to San Fran is shorter than going via Atlanta and you're less likely to be held up.


----------



## bmccaffr (26 Sep 2008)

*Re: Best route to Vegas?*

Try US Airways. They fly through Philadelphia and there is no hassel with connecting flights.
They are Cheap also, I flew Dublin to Vegas and on to San diego, return for 560 euro in June. The planes are pretty **** but dose the job.


----------



## Armada (27 Sep 2008)

*Re: Best route to Vegas?*

I am actually in the US at the moment. I flew out Dub to San Francisco(Aer Lingus) and connected via US Airways down to Vegas..

I booked the Vegas leg through www.usairwaysvacations.com and got an absolutely great deal combining 4 nights in The Wynn Hotel and the return flight.

I researched a lot before I came out and none of the rates (even hotel only)for my dates came anyway near.


----------



## Gondola (27 Sep 2008)

*Re: Best route to Vegas?*

Dublin to San Francisco or Los Angeles is your best route (free of connection hassle and relatively cheap) and then fly local to Vegas.
Armada's link seem quite the deal for hotels. 
Connections form LA to Vegas are frequent - never tried from San Francisco, but I expect them to be frequent as well.


----------



## z105 (27 Sep 2008)

*Re: Best route to Vegas?*

I flew AL direct Dublin to LAX before and booked America West to Las Vegas, no hassle at all, you have about a 5 min walk to another terminal (in same airport) for the America West flight and it's about 50 mins to Las Vegas.

Aren't AL cutting their flight to LAX though now ?


----------



## SunshineSupe (28 Sep 2008)

*Re: Best route to Vegas?*



majik said:


> Going via Atlanta and JFK is asking for trouble.... ATL is about 400 miles in the wrong direction making your journey needlessly long.
> 
> Even though you mighn't think it flying to San Fran is shorter than going via Atlanta and you're less likely to be held up.


 

1) How did you get that? Atlanta is MUCH closer to Dublin than San Fran? When you go to SF you are basically going PAST Las Vegas and then having to "double back" as they say....

2) Also, why is Atlanta 400 miles in the wrong direction?

Very curious as to how you computed these....do tell!


----------



## shesells (28 Sep 2008)

*Re: Best route to Vegas?*

I was wondering the same myself!


----------



## redchariot (29 Sep 2008)

*Re: Best way to Vegas? via US airport (JFK, Atlanta, LA) or via UK airport direct to*

I think what he means that you are heading south to Atlanta before heading across country to Las Vegas; to be honest though, you would save at very most an hour over flying a more linear route via New York or Chicago and when you consider that the total flying time (not including transit) will be in the region of 12 hours, it won't make a pile of difference.


----------



## redchariot (29 Sep 2008)

*Re: Best way to Vegas? via US airport (JFK, Atlanta, LA) or via UK airport direct to*

Oh and to answer the original question.

I flew with Delta via JFK out and Atlanta back and had no hassle either way other that the transit time in JFK was about 5 hours. Also will reiterate what another post stated; Atlanta is a very easy airport to connect through; it is very big, the busiest in the world, looks ver daunting but it is much better nearly all other airports I have connected through, exception is Schipol in Amsterdam. Delta are a decent airline but on the internal US flights, there are no free meals etc. 

My brother flew via Gatwick with Virgin and he said it was well worth travelling 1 hour the wrong direction at the beginning. Proper meal service throughout flight, seat back personnel tv screens, decent legroom; best he ever flew with.


----------



## knealecat (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Best way to Vegas? via US airport (JFK, Atlanta, LA) or via UK airport direct to*

we went last year with American Airline, they were the cheapest and the quickest, and the times suit


----------



## mousey (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Best way to Vegas? via US airport (JFK, Atlanta, LA) or via UK airport direct to*

we went in Dec too with American Airlines. Flew to Newark and then onto Vegas. We did stop in New York for weekend on our way back which is why we chose that route. Saying that I would fly AA again. Found the staff to be extremely friendly and there was no hassle getting drinks through the flight. Personnally would also recommend avoiding Heathrow where possible. Everytime I've travelled via heathrow I've been delayed.  Enjoy, vegas is brill


----------



## suntot (5 Oct 2008)

*Re: Best way to Vegas? via US airport (JFK, Atlanta, LA) or via UK airport direct to*

I flew to Vegas with Delta, connection in Atlanta. Flight was comfortable with no hassle on either leg. Would have no problem with doing the same route again. Have also heard that Aer Lingus to LAX followed by a local connection is a good option, however as someone else mentioned I think Aer Lingus are cutting that route. Their fuel surcharges can be fairly steep too. 

I would prefer to do a connection in the US than the UK where possible. Maybe it's just me, but I feel like going to the UK for a transatlantic flight is kinda like going in the wrong direction and doubling back. Plus I would much prefer to do immigration in Dublin airport than a US airport where possible


----------



## cch (13 Oct 2008)

*Re: Best way to Vegas? via US airport (JFK, Atlanta, LA) or via UK airport direct to*

We flew from Gatwick with Virgin Atlantic, would recommend!


----------



## majik (14 Oct 2008)

*Re: Best way to Vegas? via US airport (JFK, Atlanta, LA) or via UK airport direct to*

Never said going to SFO was 400 miles shorter but taking the most direct available route is DUB-ORD-LAS

Here are the figures

DUB-ORD-LAS 5187  8.5hrs + 4 hrs
DUB-SFO-LAS 5512   11hrs + 1.5 hrs
DUB-ATL-LAS 5684    9 hrs + 4.5 hrs
http://www.milecalc.com/
http://gc.kls2.com/cgi-bin/gc?PATH=dub-ord-las%0D%0Adub-atl-las%0D%0Adub-sfo-las&RANGE=&PATH-COLOR=red&PATH-UNITS=mi&PATH-MINIMUM=&SPEED-GROUND=&SPEED-UNITS=kts&RANGE-STYLE=best&RANGE-COLOR=navy&MAP-STYLE=

As you can see going via Atlanta is the longest journery, going via Chicago the shortest direct available from Dublin. The other negatives against ATL would be that  after a 9 hour flight from Dublin you have the joy of another 4.5 hr flight from Atlanta to Vegas. going non-stop Dublin to SFO is 11 hrs plus the additional 1.5 hr hop to Las Vegas. I know which one I'd rather take.



SunshineSupe said:


> 1) When you go to SF you are basically going PAST Las Vegas and then having to "double back" as they say....



How often do Irish people fly to Heathrow/Amsterdam to then fly onto Canada/US/South America, surely this is double backing too but we don't think twice about it? We do so because it is convenient.


----------

